#  > Islam >  > Koran >  In hoeveel talen is de Koran geschreven?

## 888

Mijn vraagje is.

In hoeveel talen is de Koran geschreven?

Dank u.

----------


## Melkertbaan

> Mijn vraagje is.
> 
> In hoeveel talen is de Koran geschreven?
> 
> Dank u.


Ehh alleen in het Arabisch.. Er zijn verder een hondertal vertalingen in andere talen, dat zullen niet alleen talen die zijn die door Moslims worden gesproken, maar je kunt je voorstellen dat een Poolse universiteit ook een vertaling heeft liggen. De Arabische koran zorgt ervoor dat de zinnen als het ware op elkaar rijmen, dat is met de vertalingen niet het geval. Ook mag je bij bijvoorbeel het gebed alleen Arabische koran verzen citeren. De website islamicity.com heeft 24 vertalingen online.

----------


## 888

> Ehh alleen in het Arabisch.. Er zijn verder een hondertal vertalingen in andere talen, dat zullen niet alleen talen die zijn die door Moslims worden gesproken, maar je kunt je voorstellen dat een Poolse universiteit ook een vertaling heeft liggen. De Arabische koran zorgt ervoor dat de zinnen als het ware op elkaar rijmen, dat is met de vertalingen niet het geval. Ook mag je bij bijvoorbeel het gebed alleen Arabische koran verzen citeren. De website islamicity.com heeft 24 vertalingen online.


Bedankt. Ik zal effe kijken.

----------


## Mokum

Weet iemand waar ik in Amsterdam een Nederlandse vertaling van den Koran kan kopen? Ik wil het graag een lezen en meer te weten te komen over het moslimgeloof.

----------

